# Kierland Villas - pools heated?



## Stefa (Jan 17, 2006)

Are the pools at WKV heated during the winter months?   If so, are they warm enough to go swimming in Feb when (if) temps are in the high 60's.

Thanks


----------



## OCsun (Jan 24, 2006)

The pools are heated.  I am not sure about the swimming temps for February.


----------

